# Show date conflicts



## EvansBottles (May 4, 2017)

Can someone tell me why there are 3 bottle shows on the same day in the same general region?
There is one at Batsto Village, NJ on May 21st. One in Ellenville, DE. As well as one in Washington, PA.
Does no one check to make sure this type of overlap does not occur? I will be setting up at the Ellenville show. It would be better if the pool of potential dealers as well as buyers not be split up this much.
Especially the Batsto and Ellenville shows. The Washington show is a longer drive but still pulls from the same pool to some degree.


----------



## nhpharm (May 5, 2017)

It is a good point...particularly a problem in the northeast and out west it seems.


----------

